# 1955 Hercules Royal Prince



## alivreri (Oct 9, 2014)

Finally got this Hercules Royal Prince up and running.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 9, 2014)

I like the Birmingham era Phillips and Hercules bikes. It was as if TI/Raleigh had to stick it to them by downgrading the brands when they acquired the brands around 1960. Few people realize how many Birmingham Hercules bikes were produced to be exported to the US in the early days. Most people figure _anything_ English in the US is going to be a Raleigh or Raleigh sub-brand. They're missing out on the whole line of really interesting Birmingham bikes from Hercules, Phillips, and Norman.


----------



## Iverider (Oct 9, 2014)

Cool bike. I've found if you give your phone a bit of a jiggle it'll take your photos in the right orientation. I think the gyroscope or whatever the hell is inside that says "This side is down" gets stuck occasionally.


----------

